# Counter-Strike: Global Offensive



## 1337 (Oct 3, 2012)

Who is playing it? I bought it, but have not got around to playing it yet. I was wondering, to those who have been playing CS for awhile, do you think GO will be even close to as big in the competitive scene as 1.6 and Source?


----------



## axxessdenied (Oct 3, 2012)

I got it, enjoying it quite a bit!


----------



## Qweklain (Oct 4, 2012)

I got it on Xbox... worst buy in my gaming career since Record of Agarest War. The controls are so unresponsive and sloppy it makes it almost impossible to play. I honestly hate it, and it does not feel like CS either. It is probably better on PC, however I will just stick with Source for the rare times I go back and play CS.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 4, 2012)

I remember when they tried to make CS on Xbox a while back and it just didn't translate to console well at all. I think it really is meant for PC gaming so sorry to hear that man. I am really tempted to grab it off steam and have a go at it, if not just for old times sake.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, I think it is good for it's price. The graphics are nice, although it is a bit difficult to see the enemies sometimes but overally I like it way more than Source. Demolition mode is fun as hell.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 4, 2012)

with yearly franchises being the standard in competitive FPS', I don't think GO has any real longevity as far as fostering a community to rally around it like 1.6. that said, the game is pretty solid (on the PC, at least) and a nice change from the cod-styled modern shooter.


----------



## Origin (Oct 5, 2012)

It's a good mix of 1.6 and Source's best attributes (slightly less easy AWP and ability to shoot through walls like in 1.6, though the severity of each is still far short of 1.6, graphics and smoothness of Source etc), I'm liking it a lot. Had it since I got a beta key, huge CS fan. Unfortunately Dark Souls is taking ALL my gaming time lately so it's fallen by the wayside  definitely gonna get back at it once I'm free up though. 

It seems really damn popular and a lot of tournaments/teams have switched over. As for longevity, can't really say until we see what happens. =P


----------



## Curt (Oct 5, 2012)

For console, it is well below average. Okay for PC though... Still doesn't come close to source, though.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 5, 2012)

my only rant is you switch weapons really slow, and pull out grenade + throw it even slower.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 8, 2012)

It's on sale on Steam right now for only $7.50. Bought it last night and played it. Really fun game, brings me back to my CS:S days.


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 1, 2013)

A bit of a necrobump, but I was curious if any ss.orgers are playing this still. I've been playing competitive with friends fairly frequently as of late, and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (Mar 1, 2013)

I got it, like it although I've never played the original. It's okay, nothing earth shattering. But since my 360 crapped out recently, I'm thinking about giving up console gaming and just investing more into gear.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 10, 2013)

I got in on the 360 when I still had one and only played it for a bit. I might get it on the PS3 soon but I still need to get that Guilty Gear re-release. It was alright but it just made me want to play 1.6 instead.


----------



## Korbain (Mar 11, 2013)

Carrion Rocket said:


> I got in on the 360 when I still had one and only played it for a bit. I might get it on the PS3 soon but I still need to get that Guilty Gear re-release. It was alright but it just made me want to play 1.6 instead.



noooo, get it on pc lol 

It's 1.6 with better graphics, and a few minor tweaks (some which aren't good lol). 

Gave it another whirl yesterday, got fucking owned. I really need to practice


----------



## Origin (Mar 12, 2013)

CS just isn't a console-friendly game. You can't really get into it without a full keyboard for instant access to every control, a headset, and pinpoint aiming.  I'd highly advise getting it on PC if you get it; the requirements are very flexible if you have an older computer. 

Getting back on the horse with this lately. Don't understand why I keep buying games/systems when I just end up coming back to CS.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 13, 2013)

It's a great game, although the competitive hardcore CS veterans probably won't ever like anything that isn't 1.6. It's just familiar to them.

I think CS: GO feels great, sounds great, and looks great, all without sticking out too much, and Valve does A LOT of work for every single update to balance the game.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone playing this still? I bought it a fortnight ago and I am hooked.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 2, 2015)

I still play it every now and then, usually with a buddy. I'm waiting for the next operation to start, and then I'll probably start doing a bit of ranked instead of just sticking to casuals.

Still super frustrating to me how I never get good drops when I open cases, meanwhile people get knife skins when they open less than 10.


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 2, 2015)

I play community casual servers still, not hugely into competitive though.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 2, 2015)

I got this not too long after it came out and it was a lot of fun. I tried playing it again a week ago and it's confusing as all hell now. And I'm such a n00b that I don't even know how to get a single case to open.

Help me lrn2CSGO pls.


----------



## ferret (Dec 2, 2015)

I hit armsrace and DM every now and then for a few quick rounds.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 2, 2015)

I've completely given up on opening cases. Sure it's fun to watch the wheel spin, but why spend 1.80 on a key when you can just buy skins of the marketplace for 10p.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 2, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> I've completely given up on opening cases. Sure it's fun to watch the wheel spin, but why spend 1.80 on a key when you can just buy skins of the marketplace for 10p.


 But what if you get a knife or sick AWP skin bro0o0oooooOooOo??!1


----------



## Brodessa (Dec 3, 2015)

I still play from time to time. Not huge into like I was.
My account is an LEM (Legendary Eagle Master) on competitive.
Steam Account: Sohzo.

No guarantee I'll see any requests any time soon. Just leave a message and I'm sure we can game sometime!


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'd definitely be up for playing with you guys if anyone wants to. I think my name on steam is jonajon91, but my screen name is just Jonathan so it might be tricky to find.

---edit---

Found my page online. If anyone see's that I'm playing and want's to join, just send me a message and ill set up a chat.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198039944197


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 14, 2015)

I picked this game back up. I played for a bit, nabbed a few really cheap skins off the market, but it kinda felt like I was struggling to even get kills in it. Played source for a bit and was tearing it up in TDM. Went back to CS:GO and went right back to dying a lot. 

Either all the skilled players moved on to CS:GO or there's something up with the mechanics of the guns.


----------



## Samacle (Dec 14, 2015)

I play it a bit...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 14, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> I picked this game back up. I played for a bit, nabbed a few really cheap skins off the market, but it kinda felt like I was struggling to even get kills in it. Played source for a bit and was tearing it up in TDM. Went back to CS:GO and went right back to dying a lot.
> 
> Either all the skilled players moved on to CS:GO or there's something up with the mechanics of the guns.


The mechanics are definitely different. This past week they released a patch that seemed to nerf rifles a bit. I'm still playing it like I would CS Source back in the day and it doesn't work out particularly well most of the time.  At least I can get an positive K/D ratio most of the time now.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm getting more kills now, so a fair bit of it is just practice. I'm a real pain the rear on office with that Scar 20 though. 

Also, this game should be named CS:AWP because christ does everyone abuse that gun.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 15, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> Also, this game should be named CS:AWP because christ does everyone abuse that gun.


I've been saying the exact same thing since I started playing this game more. 

Oh well, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em. And then laugh at everyone who gets pissed at you when you use auto snipers.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh yeah. I've gotten people crying up a storm at me for my wanton abuse of the Scar 20 on office. I shamelessly pick CT on office just so I can camp out by the back windows to the right of CT spawn and pick off anyone heading into the room where the hostages are. 

Also, I'm able to get kills on almost every map I play and I even nabbed mvp a couple of times. So yeah, it's all practice and basically unlearning skills I learned in other fps. The mechanics for this game are pretty far removed from the battlefield/CoD games I've sunk a lot of time into in the past. Hell, even CSS is different despite having basically the same maps.

Oh and what do you all think of that new revolver? Seems weird to give it a really long trigger pull, but the sidestep it by right clicking instead to fan the hammer. I get that there's likely a reduction in accuracy, but still. Its one-shot ability is right up there with the AWP if you can land a solid hit.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 15, 2015)

I think the post patch R8 is really cool. Two body shots at most ranges and a one shot headshot, I actually think they figured out a balance for it. Quick trick I picked up for it is to keep pressing left click with is, but not firing. Then if you see an enemy, you might already be halfway through the trigger pull.
That said, if valve want to keep the game fresh through updates, they should add maps not guns.


----------



## Grindspine (Dec 15, 2015)

Man, I used to drink whisky and play CS:Source nightly a few years back. I played a lot of CS:GO for a while too. I have played neither much this year due to my two job schedule though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 15, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> I think the post patch R8 is really cool. Two body shots at most ranges and a one shot headshot, I actually think they figured out a balance for it. Quick trick I picked up for it is to keep pressing left click with is, but not firing. Then if you see an enemy, you might already be halfway through the trigger pull.
> That said, if valve want to keep the game fresh through updates, they should add maps not guns.


I agree with all of this aside from the adding maps not guns. Maps are actually user generated and they might add them in later, like in the case of Cache. I personally think they should add both to keep it fresh.

As for the R8, it's strong but I don't like using it, much rather have the Deagle. I didn't see it when it was released and OP before the patch to fix it, though. The long trigger pull is a good trade-off I'd say, and the right click wild fire is hugely inaccurate but would be good close range.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been playing a lot of this and while I like it and find it to be one of the more challenging fps games, I find that much of the community is cancerous. It's like grown-ups doing the whole "I f**k'd ur mum fag, k m8?" crap and I just can't game with people like that. So I'm playing less sparingly. But trading for skins is pretty fun.


----------



## ferret (Jan 5, 2016)

I haven't had voice enabled for like...5 years.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 5, 2016)

I refunded the game 14 minutes after buying it. The inability to aim down sights in this day and age is unacceptable IMO. It completely killed it for me.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 5, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I refunded the game 14 minutes after buying it. The inability to aim down sights in this day and age is unacceptable IMO. It completely killed it for me.



It just takes some practice. When I started playing, I could hit a guy even from 1 feet away. 

In other news, I finally actually enabled all the 144 hertzes in my monitor. 6 months after buying the damn thing...  The game looks f'cking glorious and I feel like aiming is also way easier now.


----------



## ftr (Jan 5, 2016)

sounds like casual


----------



## ftr (Jan 5, 2016)

i have been playing for pretty much a year now. i have always just played casual but recently started playing competitive. holy ...., it is alot more fun, i play it pretty much everyday now. who else plays competitive and want to join me? i hate being put in teams where only one or two people have mics. it doesn't happen often but when it does it is frustrating.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 5, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I refunded the game 14 minutes after buying it. The inability to aim down sights in this day and age is unacceptable IMO. It completely killed it for me.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 5, 2016)

^ love the COD gun.



ftr said:


> i have been playing for pretty much a year now. i have always just played casual but recently started playing competitive. holy ...., it is alot more fun, i play it pretty much everyday now. who else plays competitive and want to join me? i hate being put in teams where only one or two people have mics. it doesn't happen often but when it does it is frustrating.



I have not gone into competitive yet, but my friend who used to says it sucks playing with randoms. I've spent the last few months trying to organise friends to all play at the same time, but I can't see it happening. We're actually looking for people to play with that will go on mic so if you want to send a PM or something we could get playing competitive.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 5, 2016)

Don Vito said:


>



Pls, don't encourage him. Scopes are for CoD and real life armies.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Jan 6, 2016)

If you're not very competitive it may not be very fun as that's really the main point (besides the community servers but I'd just get Garry's Mod if you are looking for fun in community servers.)
People play professionally and a lot of people take the game really serious and if being competitive and good at first person shooters isn't for you, you might not enjoy it.
And for console players... I personally love pc & console as all my old friends are on console (and i have halo on there XD) but if you're playing counter strike on a console there is something wrong with you hahaha.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm going to give an unpopular opinion and say that people are way too harsh about giving flak to people that use autos and cod guns, especially if they're abusing the crap out of AWPs. They'll gripe about guns that let you aim, all while they use a rifle that lets you aim AND is basically a one shot, one kill gun.

Kind of ludicrous really...


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 6, 2016)

It's all in good taste though (I hope). I'm generally a pretty optimistic player and give people the benefit of the doubt that they're just joking about. I know I certainly was when I said 'cod gun' up there.

Played my first game of competitive last night with ftr and a friend. Was great fun once I figured my mic out. One thing that did strike me was that everyone was doing fancy callouts and had strategy which is something I don't really know yet, but when it came down to firefights me and my friend usually came out on top and we ended up topping the board (despite a crushing defeat  ).
I guess that is what comes of putting 125 odd hours into into casual and arms race before even dipping toes into competitive. Looking forward to learning all these strats so when people say, 'fake rush A then cat to mid', I might actually know what the hell they mean!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 6, 2016)

Well I know basic callouts for dust 2. One of my favorite strats on T side is during the pistol round. Just everybody rushes B with tech 9s and overwhelm CT, then make it near impossible for CT to get in B bomb site. It's called "The Tech Train". 

Beyond that, you just gotta learn the location names and callout enemies as you see them. Try to callout BEFORE you get shot and killed though.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 8, 2016)

Anyone know a way to not switch to your primary when you pick up a weapon? I've been practicing with the deagle for a day or two now and the amount of times I have died because I have been walking with the deagle out then walking over a gun, picking it up and switching to it.


----------



## ferret (Jan 8, 2016)

Auto-swap weapons is in the options I believe.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 10, 2016)

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone know a way to not switch to your primary when you pick up a weapon? I've been practicing with the deagle for a day or two now and the amount of times I have died because I have been walking with the deagle out then walking over a gun, picking it up and switching to it.



Theres an option in settings to disable this. I have died countless times because of the stupid autoswap


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 10, 2016)

The only problem with that is I used to pick up a weapon by dropping the one I had which saves you looking at the gun on the ground and holding E. Still it's definitely a good trade, starting to get better with the deagle now.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 10, 2016)

My aim and crosshair placement with the M4A4 and the AK47 is terribad. I need to "git gud" so that I can get my kills and stop being a scrub. 

It's weird too because I kick ass in the warmup rounds and with a tech9 or five-seven I can definitely put in some work. But in the following rounds I seem to struggle.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Jan 11, 2016)

tacotiklah said:


> My aim and crosshair placement with the M4A4 and the AK47 is terribad. I need to "git gud" so that I can get my kills and stop being a scrub.
> 
> It's weird too because I kick ass in the warmup rounds and with a tech9 or five-seven I can definitely put in some work. But in the following rounds I seem to struggle.



Probably because you can move and shoot easier with pistols. Practice with a moving crosshair to fix your strafing and so you're not moving even an inch while shooting a rifle/awp


----------



## vinniemallet (Jan 11, 2016)

Guys... I was gold nova 4, I won 4 games in a row, lost 1 and went to gold nova 3. Then I won 3 games in a row, lots 1 and went to gold nova 2. Then I lost 2 games, won 2, lost more 2 and went to gold nova 1. Then I won 5 games in a row and no promotion. After that I got disconnect from a game because of my internet and went to silver master. Is this normal? I was like: what the hell is going on with this rank system haha.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Jan 11, 2016)

vinniemallet said:


> Guys... I was gold nova 4, I won 4 games in a row, lost 1 and went to gold nova 3. Then I won 3 games in a row, lots 1 and went to gold nova 2. Then I lost 2 games, won 2, lost more 2 and went to gold nova 1. Then I won 5 games in a row and no promotion. After that I got disconnect from a game because of my internet and went to silver master. Is this normal? I was like: what the hell is going on with this rank system haha.



Yes, thats normal. How big of gaps did you lose by? If you win 5 games 16-14 and lose two 16-3, the loses outweigh the wins. Leaving/getting kicked count as automatic losses and those lower ranks are really easy to rank & derank from. Also did you just get ranked and put at gold 4 or did you rank your way up there?
Wait till you get to global lol. Took me 23 wins in a row to get global, won 2, lost 4 and tied one and deranked back to supreme. But i don't really mind cause matchmaking is pretty crappy but it's good for getting better up to higher LEM. Upper LEM, supreme, & Global are basically the same almost and that's when you want to move to ESEA and stuff if you are still playing and want to get better.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 11, 2016)

Rankings have been completely updated recently. I don't know much about it since I have only just dived into competitive and don't even have a rank yet, but I think the global average is below G4 now.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 12, 2016)

Aw yiss! Sold off some skins I wasn't using and managed to get me a frontside misty AK and a Dragon King M4A4.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 12, 2016)

vinniemallet said:


> Guys... I was gold nova 4, I won 4 games in a row, lost 1 and went to gold nova 3. Then I won 3 games in a row, lots 1 and went to gold nova 2. Then I lost 2 games, won 2, lost more 2 and went to gold nova 1. Then I won 5 games in a row and no promotion. After that I got disconnect from a game because of my internet and went to silver master. Is this normal? I was like: what the hell is going on with this rank system haha.



I'd say that this change actually looks quite good, a better spread.
The new curve of the CS:GO matchmaking - Natus Vincere Website


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 12, 2016)

I went from SMFC to DMG during the past few months. Feels bad, man but then on the other hand it's nice that the ranks are more balanced now. I mean, what's the point of having silver ranks if nobody is playing there and global is full of boosted LE(M)s?


----------

